# Cheap and easy fence



## Redwalker (May 7, 2010)

Instructions


----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

Thats great, the furring strips are so cheap its unreal, i plan to do this this week


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

The fence sections I was forced to leave in phoenix when I moved were of the pvc and furring strips type, with the random placement to add that creepy look like yours, since indeed to build new sections, I'm thinking your method is A) easier than boring holes for pvc pipe.. B) cheaper than pvc pipe fence.. C) the finials I made were cut diamonds of plywood screwed into the top of the pvc pipe, your method needs no finial at all. D) the painting seems a treat compared to spray painting all the tubes.

Ok, I'm off to the big box hardware store!


----------



## Redwalker (May 7, 2010)

Yes, I am cheap and lazy, all the other fence builds I have seen were too hard or expensive. 
We built and painted 72' of fence (9 sections), in about 7 hrs. (most of the time was for painting), for under $85.00.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Redwalker said:


> Yes, I am cheap and lazy, all the other fence builds I have seen were too hard or expensive.
> We built and painted 72' of fence (9 sections), in about 7 hrs. (most of the time was for painting), for for under $85.00.


Nice, I move into my new house on the 19th, I should swing over and measure my fencing needs, shouldn't take more than an eve to get it built, paint the next day... Done and done!


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

I love this! Simple, cheap, and looks great.


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

It's very nice!! The finished scene is really cool. This year I spent so much time creating indoor decorations that the outside decorations of my house looks very cheap and ugly lol.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job - I love random placement palings as well - gives that unkept/old look.


----------



## GC19 (Oct 13, 2013)

looks like a good build


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome AND cheap... My kinda project!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## hubcapsally (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome fence, won't break the bank & will pack up nicely. Love it!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job. I like the way that it leaves space between the pickets to see the your set-up. I get why people try to recreate the black metal fencing but a wooden fence seems more creepy to me.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Well maybe next year I will finally get the fence off my " to do" list. only thing I am going to do different is lay it flat and break one or two pickets


----------



## vincerules (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this, I have been wanting to make up a fence for my display and this is so cheap and easy! perfect!


----------



## pechee (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow!! I really like that. Looks much better than the pvc fences, IMO.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks simple to build and looks great


----------



## Eerie Ej (May 26, 2014)

Very NICE! Great instructions Thank you! Something like this will work great for the front of our house this year to keep the little ghouls from walking across the parts of the lawn they shouldn't. Every other fence video or instructions just seemed too much for me or just too expensive.


----------

